# RAW Feeding & immune systems



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Ok, I'm getting super frustrated with my puppy.

She came from a good breeder who does all the health checks, stays in touch and provides ongoing support.

Despite doing my best to provide her with the best care, she doesn't seem to be thriving. I mean, her skin and coat look good, but I don't think her immune system is the greatest. All her littermates seem to be doing well, breeder thinks I'm doing a great job with her, despite the issues.

She's losing hair around her eye, vet said it's some sort of non-contagious mange that all dogs have and can get out of control in a stressed immune system.

She's had giardia at least once around Christmas time, was treated with Metro, seemed to clear up the a month later it's back. Just treated with Panacur, another fecal check, she's clear, but still has slightly soft, slightly yellowish stools. Again vet said a healthy immune system usually keeps giardia at bay.

I'm waiting to hear back from the vet regarding the possibility of SIBO as a possible complication from the giardia (maybe that's why the mange too?) and possible treatment (I tried before with digestive enzymes with no change, so I don't suspect EPI), but in the meantime, I can't figure out why my puppy is having so many problems.

I was thinking about trying RAW, do you think it helps boost the immune system? She'd been on Orijen 6 Fish and is now on Acana Pacifica, which for kibble, I think are good foods.

Can you feed part RAW and part kibble? I'm afraid of messing up with RAW, it seems complicated and I'm a bit afraid to let go of kibble completely until I get the hang of this. I know you shouldn't feed kibble and RAW at the same time because of how they're digested, but can I do one in the morning and another in the evening?

How do you know what and how much to feed, all this talk about feeding this bone and not that bone, I don't know where to begin.

How do you keep the dogs from dragging meat all over the house? I have an open concept living space and don't want bacteria dragged all over my house, or all over her bedding in her crate.

Sorry, I'm rambling - do you guys think RAW helps boost immune systems? Is it worth a try, and can I do half RAW and half kibble? 

Are there any daily menu's I can copy, and how much should I be feeding a 60 lb, 9 month old female?

:help:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Your puppy's kibble is good but remember not all "good" foods (including raw) will "fix" everything, and what works for your dog may not work for mine and vise versa.

We had a dog with SIBO and other immune issues, who got demodex as a result of the SIBO. 
So there's definitely that.

But one thing at a time. You can try raw, certainly, and/or do raw and kibble (which we did for a while with one of our dogs).

But have you considered even switching foods to see if something else would agree with her more?

FTR our dogs (except the allergic ones) do wonderful on Kirkland Signature, we do add salmon oil now, to everyone's food.

SIBO diagnosis (and EPI for that matter) includes a special blood test.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I can try a change in food, when I tried to switch to Fromm LB puppy, it got worse, so I've been afraid  Maybe I should try another protein source? 

I should probably just hang tight and rule out SIBO and EPI before doing anything wild & crazy. To make matters worse, I'm a bit worried about her right hip, she's always (since I got her) squatted a bit unevenly when peeing. I'm having a preliminary hip xray done next week, just to check, because I may need to modify our activities if there's an issue. If her hip(s) are screwed I'm just giving up. LOL (not really)

My dog is freaking me out! Her breeder feels so bad that I've had issues with her, health and temperament are so important to her. My horse is super accident prone to, I feel like I shouldn't own animals! 

I love my puppy so much, and we do fun stuff together all the time. I just wish I could get all this stuff under control, because it really starts to wear on you after a while (I can't imagine how she must be feeling).

I'm so whiney, aren't I? lol


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

get the dog onto some probiotics -- the immune system, immune health begins in the digestive system


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Ok, can't hurt. Thanks Carmspack


----------



## Karma6577 (Jan 22, 2013)

I second the probiotics and I have always giving my pups til the age of 2 ester c...500mg til 6 months and then 1000mg til 24 months.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

EsterC is high in calcium(55mg)...not recommended for growing pups. I also recommend C for pups(same dosage Karma posted) but not the EsterC

Fact Sheet ? Ester C Company News


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would look to add supplements that will help with the immune system. Unless there is reason to suspect the food itself, I personally would be leery of so many food changes. I guess if it were me and I was going to try ONE more food change, for the time being I would use a "limited ingredient diet" (be it kibble or raw) all life stages diet until things settle down.


----------



## Karma6577 (Jan 22, 2013)

I have raised my dogs and numerous family members dogs on it. I have never had any problems with bone growth issues. The only problem I have ever known to happen is loose stools. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I just tried a small bag of Fromm and it didn't sit, so stuck with the Acana. I'm not going to change anything until I talk to the vet again and rule out SIBO and/or EPI.

Ok, you just get human vit C? Is that those chewable tablets? Do they eat them ok?

I'll try to pop by the store and get some probiotics. I use Omega Alpha Biotic 8 for my horse, is the dog stuff the same?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If your dog is having some digestive issues, I'd wait on the C...it can upset the gut. C does come in chewable, I get the plain ones and disguise them in green tripe or just put it in the back of the mouth, and gently blow on the snout so the dog swallows. 
For now, I'd go with probiotics(I use human grade for all my supplements) these are good ones: UAS Labs DDS-Plus Acidophilus Bifidus 100 Veg Caps - Swanson Health Products Health food stores should have them, or the holistic section of your pharmacy.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

blackshep said:


> I just tried a small bag of Fromm and it didn't sit, so stuck with the Acana. I'm not going to change anything until I talk to the vet again and rule out SIBO and/or EPI.
> 
> Ok, you just get human vit C? Is that those chewable tablets? Do they eat them ok?
> 
> I'll try to pop by the store and get some probiotics. I use Omega Alpha Biotic 8 for my horse, is the dog stuff the same?


The Omega Alpha for dogs is a combination probiotic/d-zyme (plant based). I used the parasite-cleanse by them for my dog and worked great as well the liver tone and the human IB-eaze...

​*A proprietary blend of: 8 Probiotics *_Lactobacillus acidophilus Lactobacillus plantarum Lactobacillus caseium Lactobacillus bulgaricus Lactobacillus rhamnosus Lactobacillus brevis Bifidobacterium bifidus Bifidobacterium longum 
*6 Enzymes *Protease Amylase Lactase Cellulase Lipase Sucrase 
*8 Herbs & Nutrients *Kelp Guar Gum Spirulina Slippery Elm Bark Brewers Yeast Marshmallow Root Citrus Bioflavanoids Linseed Meal 
_


----------



## Karma6577 (Jan 22, 2013)

We use the ester c brand. I crush for our 7 week old and for the 10 month old he eats everything in sight so he thinks its a treat. Alpha Omega is really goof from what I've heard..never got to try due to the holistic dog store didn't carry it..we use Animal Essentials it is also plant base. 

Is the human probiotic just as good as the dog? I've never used human before. (That sounds funny)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Ok, I'm going to wait on changing anything until I check the other stuff out, definitely don't want to put fuel on the fire! 

If everything else checks out I'll try the vit C, I'll start it gradually and the probiotics.

This poor dog, honestly. I mean she's feeling ok, so that's good, and it's definitely MUCH better than before. I hope she'll grow out of all this.


----------

